
Ask HN: Is theming/branding a SAAS product important to B2B clients? - rob001
I can&#x27;t seem to find any relevant results in google regarding this.  Obviously it&#x27;s only a small nice-to-have feature, but would offering a chance to brand a SAAS product in-line with the clients corporate identity (colour scheme&#x2F;logo) increase conversions?
======
PaulHoule
I think it depends on who exactly you are selling it to and what they want to
use it for.

If there is some workgroup that is buying it that is different thing than
something that needs buy-in from central IT and top management.

If it is internally facing, I think corporate identity matters less, if it is
externally facing, it is critical. If you look at Saleforce.com for instance,
the internally facing side looks like Saleforce, but consumer facing forms can
be completely customized. Put it this way -- if you send customers to a site
that looks like a phishing site that was drawn with a crayon, that is bad.

For internally facing apps I think the best integration feature is single-sign
on with the corporate intranet.

~~~
outericky
+1 for SSO as a worthy feature

------
outericky
It's a nice to have. But not really necessary. It very likely won't be the
thing to increase conversions

------
shoo
it is maybe important if you want to allow people to resell the service with
their own branding

